# Where did she come from?????????



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* It is written that God created the Heavens and the Earth. Soon, God created Man in his own image. From dirt or clay, he formed man and breathed life into his lungs and thus Man was alive. God then said that Man was alone and He had to make something capatible for Man. So God reached out and took a rib from man (Adam) and thus made Woman (Eve).*

* After all this fuss about the Woman deceiving Man into eating the Forbidden fruit from the Tree of life, Man and Woman set out towards the area called East of Eden and dwelled. Soon, both man and woman created 2 boys. They were Cain and Able. Well, Able tended the flocks and Cain tilled the soil. One day both brought forth an offering to God. Able brought some good meat to the Lord and Cain brought some of what he had grown. Assuming the two boys did Their Best, God liked Ables tablefare of Meats but Did Not like Cains groceries. I wonder why? He did the Best he could!*

* Well, Cain got very mad at Able because of this and told him to take a walk out into the fields and discuss this matter. Cain walked out of the fields and left Able laying there, because Cain killed his Brother Able. After awhile God asked where is Able and Cain said he didn't know, I am not his keeper. Then Ables blood which was on the ground, began to cry out and God asked what happened. It wasn't long after that, that God told Cain to go out in the wilderness...and said "you are on your own".*

* Now this is where it gets interesting and alittle confusing to Me. Cain took his wife and off they went. My question is, "Where did this woman come from?" Their were only 4 people on the Earth at that time. Who was she and where did she come from? Say Amen.....and please help me on this one. ed*


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cains wife*

*
Why is it important?

Many skeptics have claimed that, for Cain to find a wife, there must have been other 'races' of people on the Earth who were not descendants of Adam and Eve.

To many people, this question is a stumbling block to accepting the creation account in Genesis and its record of only one man and woman at the beginning of history-a record on which many Old and New Testament doctrines depend.

Defenders of the gospel must be able to show that all human beings are descendants of one man and one woman (Adam and Eve)-as only those people who are descendants of Adam and Eve can be saved. Thus, believers need to be able to account for Cain's wife and show clearly that she was a descendant of Adam and Eve. (The relevant Bible passage is Genesis 4:1-5:5.)

Before we answer this question, we will first show how important it is to the meaning of the gospel.

The wife
*
If we now work totally from Scripture, without any personal prejudices or other extra-Biblical ideas, then back at the beginning, when there was only the first generation, brothers would have had to have married sisters or there would be no more generations!

We are not told when Cain married or any of the details of other marriages and children, but we can say for certain that some brothers had to marry their sisters at the beginning of human history.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God isn't obliged to tell us every detail. He tells us what we need to know in order to find him through his son Jesus.

The Bible is a progressive revelation of God to man, just meaning that he revealed more and more of himself to mankind as time went by. He revealed himself completely in Jesus. Jesus said, "Anyone who has seen me has seen the Father." (John 14:9)

I figure that Adam and Eve also had some daughters that weren't mentioned. 

When you look at all the "begets" in the Bible, it lists the men. Lineage is determined by the males. Women aren't mentioned in lineage accounts except in very rare instances (like Ruth in the Old Testament and Mary in the New Testament). Lineage was important only to show where Jesus came from, that he descended from King David because the Bible states that the Messiah would be a descendent of King David. It also shows that Jesus was not descended from a human father. "and Jacob the father of Joseph, the husband of Mary, of whom was born Jesus, who is called Christ." (Matthew 1:16) Jesus was born from Mary but not from Joseph.

After Jesus the Messiah was born and his lineage was recorded, the lineage record had served its purpose. In 70 AD the records were destroyed. Today no Hebrew claiming to be the Messiah can trace his lineage back to King David to prove validity.

God's plan all along was to save us through the blood of Jesus. Jesus is the purpose of the Bible, both Old Testament and New Testament.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> God isn't obliged to tell us every detail. He tells us what we need to know in order to find him through his son Jesus.


Amen Mrs B

Like I have been told the Bible is not a study of science but a study of sole.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Faith.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Been coming back to this from time to time and Mrs. B is absolutly correct. God showed us once he could make a mate for Adam. Whats to say he didn't make mates for Cain and Able and who ever else why should He have to post everytime he performs a miricle. If this happened I wouldn't be able to carry my Bible. These are things that God if he had wanted us to know he would have told us. All we need to realize is that God is the one and only and does what is needed according to His plan.


----------

